# Need some clarification on the 10 day wait for marriage license....



## enjoi

So, my fiance went to city hall in Manila yesterday to speak with someone on exactly what we need to do for the marriage. In April I'll be over there for 17 days. 

I don't know if she is just confused or what, but she us under the impression that they told her I have to be in the country 11 days before we can get married. I'm under the impression there is a 10 day wait where they post the marriage and then we can get married. 

She inquired about emailing me a scanned copy of the application signed by her so I can print it, sign it, mail it to the consulate in NYC to be authenticated then I mail it back to her this way we can get the 10 day wait out of the way so we can get married as soon as I get there. 

Can someone whom has been through it please advise me on the actual reality of it? If we still have to wait 10 days regardless of whether we do everything in advance or not I don't see a point in it. I'd rather just do everything once I'm there. but if we can do everything now to get the application submitted to bypass the 10 day wait then I definitely want to do that, I just need to know if it's possible or not. Thanks to anyone who knows.


----------



## JimnNila143

*Marriage in the Philippines*



enjoi said:


> So, my fiance went to city hall in Manila yesterday to speak with someone on exactly what we need to do for the marriage. In April I'll be over there for 17 days.
> 
> I don't know if she is just confused or what, but she us under the impression that they told her I have to be in the country 11 days before we can get married. I'm under the impression there is a 10 day wait where they post the marriage and then we can get married.
> 
> She inquired about emailing me a scanned copy of the application signed by her so I can print it, sign it, mail it to the consulate in NYC to be authenticated then I mail it back to her this way we can get the 10 day wait out of the way so we can get married as soon as I get there.
> 
> Can someone whom has been through it please advise me on the actual reality of it? If we still have to wait 10 days regardless of whether we do everything in advance or not I don't see a point in it. I'd rather just do everything once I'm there. but if we can do everything now to get the application submitted to bypass the 10 day wait then I definitely want to do that, I just need to know if it's possible or not. Thanks to anyone who knows.


In order to get married in the Philippines not only do you have to go through the marriage license process but you also have to attend a Marriage Seminar put on by the Marriage License Bureau. It takes time to do this, you also need to have an affidavit that you are free and clear to marry and this is obtained at the US Embassy. There are many scam artists who will tell you for X amount of pesos they can hurry up the marriage process and get you married very fast, what happens is they run off with your money and your marriage license is fake. Only deal with the Marriage License Bureau. When I married my wife we started the process on 8 June, got the marriage contract/license on 2 July and married 4 July. This was in 2007. 

Good luck.


----------



## Asian Spirit

JimnNila143 said:


> In order to get married in the Philippines not only do you have to go through the marriage license process but you also have to attend a Marriage Seminar put on by the Marriage License Bureau. It takes time to do this, you also need to have an affidavit that you are free and clear to marry and this is obtained at the US Embassy. There are many scam artists who will tell you for X amount of pesos they can hurry up the marriage process and get you married very fast, what happens is they run off with your money and your marriage license is fake. Only deal with the Marriage License Bureau. When I married my wife we started the process on 8 June, got the marriage contract/license on 2 July and married 4 July. This was in 2007.
> 
> Good luck.


Absolutely true. I got married here almost 11 years ago. Was not as complicated as it is now and it still took time. Coming from the US and other Western countries we are always in a hurry to get things done NOW and shave off time and details. It just will not work here. Also, when I picked up the affidavit for clearance to marry at the American Citizens Services Office at the US Embassy in Manila I just walked in, got it and was out in an hour. Plus it was free -- then. Now, you must make an appointment in advance for this service and it also costs. Don't know the amount but I think it's between $30 and $50us dollars.

So Enjoi, basically, your fiancee is not confused and has the right information...

Just a thought also: In the event that you plan on living in the States--did you know that a married immigrant visa for her to go there will take well over a year?
If you stay single and file for a fiancee visa after visiting her here, the process takes under 6 months and usually only 3 months until she is able to come to you in the States.
Just food for thought.


----------



## enjoi

I am so confused. She went to City Hall in Manila where the application gets submitted to the Civil Registry. Someone told her that she can complete the application, scan it and email it to me, then I can fill it out, sign it, but then I have to get it notarized and send it to the Philippines consulate here to be authenticated and then I send the physical copy back to her to submit the application.

I've also read online but other couples doing it like this. I'm going to be in country for 17 days and everyone is telling us that is plenty of time.

But you're right about the fake license thing, my fiancee's dad works for the Government in their hometown and he said we need to do it all by the book because of the fake license possibility.

i don't know, we'll see soon.


----------



## jon1

I just went thru this in November. This is what you will need to get your Marriage License;

Certified copy of your Birth Certificate (Original plus a copy)
Passport with copy of Passport Bio Page
Marriage Seminar Certificate
Affidavit for Capacity to Marry from the US Embassy (have to make an appointment online and costs $50)

When you got to file for the Marriage License, it will take 10 days before they will issue it. I was told that they post the application publicly which allows anyone to come forward and say why it shouldn't be granted.. really??

Once you obtain the Marriage License, it then has to be filed at the court for appointment of a judge to do the ceremony. The actual ceremony is dependent upon availability on the judge's schedule.

I have heard that there are several municipalities that do not accept the Affidavit for Capacity to Marry (Quezon City, Makati and Davao) and are looking for the old Eligibility Certificate that the US Embassy won't provide anymore. So when you say Manila, you need to be mindful of that.

As with anything involving the Phil government, your mileage will vary even in the same office from day to day. What is required today, won't be enough tomorrow , etc. etc.


----------



## enjoi

Thanks Jon. Her Dad is helping us out a lot actually and we might just get married in her hometown to avoid all the red tape in a big city like Manila. Hopefully it all goes smooth though.


----------



## JimnNila143

*Getting Married*



enjoi said:


> Thanks Jon. Her Dad is helping us out a lot actually and we might just get married in her hometown to avoid all the red tape in a big city like Manila. Hopefully it all goes smooth though.


Getting married in her hometown is fine but you still want to deal with the Marriage License Bureau there. If you go before a judge or magistrate to marry you that is fine and he will charge you X amount of pesos to do the marriage. You will need a best man, maid/matron of honor, two sponsors and two witnesses. The is for the civil ceremony. When my wife and I married I paid 4,500 pesos for the ceremony and 500 pesos to buy the judge's office staff a snack. No marriage vows are spoken in a civil ceremony. The judge or magistrate interviews you, basically, and if you understand his questions and agree to them, he will then pronounce you man and wife and the marriage is legal and recognized by both the Philippines and the US government. Costs may vary depending on who does it. A church wedding is a different story and can be expensive. 

As mentioned above, if it is your desire to immigrate your fiancé to the USA you might consider going with the K1 fiancée visa rather than the K3 marriage visa which can take much longer. It took my wife and me almost 2 years to get through the K3 visa process [she was denied]. You also have to have a lot of documents, your set and hers. You have to have proof of everything, proof that you bought engagement ring, photographs of everything, etc., receipts on everything, flight ticket stubs, everything. She also has to go through an SFO Immigration Seminar. She also has to have a Postal Photo ID, Barangay Clearance, NBI Clearance and a valid passport.

Not to make you fearful but just follow common sense and make no mistakes on anything.


----------



## yakc130

jon1 said:


> I have heard that there are several municipalities that do not accept the Affidavit for Capacity to Marry (Quezon City, Makati and Davao) and are looking for the old Eligibility Certificate that the US Embassy won't provide anymore. So when you say Manila, you need to be mindful of that.


So true! My wife's address was in Quezon City, and they do not accept the Cap to Marry paper. There were some "fixers" outside who said that they could help us. We just walked right past them. 

What we ended up doing was having to change my wife's home address to outside of QC so that the paper would be accepted.


----------



## simonsays

jon1 said:


> When you got to file for the Marriage License, it will take 10 days before they will issue it. I was told that they post the application publicly which allows anyone to come forward and say why it shouldn't be granted.. really??.


if you read local news some of the legal notices published are mind boggling ... like the whole family history including date of birth, current address, occupation, salary etc for anybody applying to be naturalized, full details of work pass renewals for foreigners working here ...

i know many Singapore residents who chose to marry in Singapore than see their Personal details splashed all over the local bin liners...


----------



## HondaGuy

I plan on getting married in QC in a few months and read on the US Embassy website that they dont accept the Affidavit in Lieu of Legal Capacity to Marry that the US Embassy provies, BUT my future mother in law went to the QC civil registrar and spoke to the head clerk there and they told her that they DO accept the affidavit from the US Embassy.

I called them up and spoke to the same lady and she did confirm to me that they do accept it now, but I havent actually filed for it yet.

If an American applies in QC, can they please post here and let us know for sure if they will accept the affidavit or not?


----------



## pac

enjoi said:


> So, my fiance went to city hall in Manila yesterday to speak with someone on exactly what we need to do for the marriage. In April I'll be over there for 17 days.
> 
> I don't know if she is just confused or what, but she us under the impression that they told her I have to be in the country 11 days before we can get married. I'm under the impression there is a 10 day wait where they post the marriage and then we can get married.
> 
> She inquired about emailing me a scanned copy of the application signed by her so I can print it, sign it, mail it to the consulate in NYC to be authenticated then I mail it back to her this way we can get the 10 day wait out of the way so we can get married as soon as I get there.
> 
> Can someone whom has been through it please advise me on the actual reality of it? If we still have to wait 10 days regardless of whether we do everything in advance or not I don't see a point in it. I'd rather just do everything once I'm there. but if we can do everything now to get the application submitted to bypass the 10 day wait then I definitely want to do that, I just need to know if it's possible or not. Thanks to anyone who knows.


enjoi you have lots of good info, esp. from our expats who have "been there and done that" and recently too. Just a heads up on this part of your question:

_She inquired about emailing me a scanned copy of the application signed by her so I can print it, sign it, mail it to the consulate in NYC to be authenticated then I mail it back to her _

Mailing to NYC and back, no problem. Mailing to phils? Can take up to three weeks (it varies all the time). I would not want to include this uncertain variable in your schedule with hard timelines. Pay for the long distance FAX and confirm by phone maybe, but never depend on the phils post office for anything important.

Best of luck in ur love and marriage my friend.
pac


----------



## simonsays

pac said:


> enjoi you have lots of good info, esp. from our expats who have "been there and done that" and recently too. Just a heads up on this part of your question:
> 
> _She inquired about emailing me a scanned copy of the application signed by her so I can print it, sign it, mail it to the consulate in NYC to be authenticated then I mail it back to her _
> 
> Mailing to NYC and back, no problem. Mailing to phils? Can take up to three weeks (it varies all the time). I would not want to include this uncertain variable in your schedule with hard timelines. Pay for the long distance FAX and confirm by phone maybe, but never depend on the phils post office for anything important.
> 
> Best of luck in ur love and marriage my friend.
> pac


 fedex / dhl?

in fun Philippines, FAX copies are generally not accepted unless certified as true copies ... as far as I know ... it can drive you nuts

heck, recently I asked for a copy of hospital bills, and I was asked to wait while the hospital notarized it ... I was like why notarize a photocopy .. and pat came the answer 'unless notarized, copies are not considered true ... '

where I come from, nobody tampers photocopied documents and everybody believes the photocopier doesn't lie ... not in the Philippines ....


----------



## Asian Spirit

pac said:


> enjoi you have lots of good info, esp. from our expats who have "been there and done that" and recently too. Just a heads up on this part of your question:
> 
> _She inquired about emailing me a scanned copy of the application signed by her so I can print it, sign it, mail it to the consulate in NYC to be authenticated then I mail it back to her _
> 
> Mailing to NYC and back, no problem. Mailing to phils? Can take up to three weeks (it varies all the time). I would not want to include this uncertain variable in your schedule with hard timelines. Pay for the long distance FAX and confirm by phone maybe, but never depend on the phils post office for anything important.
> 
> Best of luck in ur love and marriage my friend.
> pac


I agree. Never *NEVER* depend on the Philippine post office for delivery to addresses/places in the Philippines. Even outgoing mail sometimes ends up lost forever as well. If sending something TO the Philippines from anywhere---use a FAX or if the original is required, spend the money for UPS or Fedex. It is the ONLY sure way something will reach is destination here...


----------



## jon1

The best deliverer in my book so far is UPS. I have had not so good luck with FEDEX and DHL on inbound stuff. They usually demanded some kind of "tariff" upon delivery. UPS didn't. I had to get my Certified Birth Certificate sent from the states. The Expediter in the States sent it via UPS. I ordered on a Monday and received that Saturday (6 days is not too bad) without a demand for a payment upon delivery.


----------



## simonsays

jon1 said:


> The best deliverer in my book so far is UPS. I have had not so good luck with FEDEX and DHL on inbound stuff. They usually demanded some kind of "tariff" upon delivery. UPS didn't. I had to get my Certified Birth Certificate sent from the states. The Expediter in the States sent it via UPS. I ordered on a Monday and received that Saturday (6 days is not too bad) without a demand for a payment upon delivery.


DHL delivered all the way to Abatan in Mountain province for me, 2 days flat from Singapore while the Lbc fellow claimed he couldn't deliver to an address in Baguio outskirts and asked the recipient pick up the document themselves, ....


----------



## JimnNila143

*Marriage License/Shipping*



Jet Lag said:


> I agree. Never *NEVER* depend on the Philippine post office for delivery to addresses/places in the Philippines. Even outgoing mail sometimes ends up lost forever as well. If sending something TO the Philippines from anywhere---use a FAX or if the original is required, spend the money for UPS or Fedex. It is the ONLY sure way something will reach is destination here...


If you don't use UPS or FedEx, you can also use the USPS. They do have a bulk rate envelope that is very inexpensive to send to the Philippines. Philippine postal delivery is usually once a week if you get any mail on a regular basis.


----------

